# "I want to be" with Ashley Pridgen



## RMThompson

C&C welcome.


----------



## Pugs

I love the expression, the hands, the necklace...  It makes for an interesting composition to me.  There's something weird about the make-up, especially around the eyebrows.  I wish the background were whiter.  She's got amazing eyes!


----------

